# Any luck today



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just want to say Congrads on the hen today iwantabuggy, nice bird. I just want to let the ones that thinks of me that way think of you the same, nice job


----------



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

yo stop trying to put the blam on someone elts and just exsept it and dont do it anymore and move on :withstupid:


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like a black guy to me lol


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

This is no place for racial slurs!


----------



## cbbase32 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey brother, im black aswell so its not racial slurs hahahah


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cbbase32 has been deactivated. I won't tolerate that crap here.


----------

